# Comment remettre l'application VIDEOS sur mon ipad



## Maczaz (13 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous
L'application MAILS a disparue de mon Ipad. Pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment la recharger. Je n'ai pas trouvé sur l'App Store.
Merci


----------



## Maczaz (16 Janvier 2018)

Résolu avec TV


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2018)

Maczaz a dit:


> Comment remettre l'application VIDEOS sur mon ipad





Maczaz a dit:


> L'application MAILS a disparue de mon Ipad.


Et le rapport avec ton titre est ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2018)

Maczaz a dit:


> L'application MAILS a disparue de mon Ipad. Pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment la recharger. Je n'ai pas trouvé sur l'App Store.





Maczaz a dit:


> Résolu avec TV



Tu gères tes e-mails avec l'app TV???

J'ai rien compris...


----------



## Maczaz (16 Janvier 2018)

Désolé pour l'erreur mais ce n'est pas mails qui a disparu mais VIDEOS. Un peu d'égarement !


----------

